# Mixing Freeze 12 with R12



## Von (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks like the charge is getting low in my 1990 Truck. Ive used Freeze 12 before in one of my other vehicles and it worked OK. Wondering if it is acceptable in Nissans to mix the Freeze 12 with R12 or do I need to suck all of r12 out and start over with new oil/refrigerant?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Freeze 12? I've only heard of R12 and R134a. If you are referring to R12 mixing into an R134a system, NO, these coolants are not compatible. Your coolant requirements should be posted on a label under your hood, somewhere.


----------



## Von (Aug 3, 2005)

Nope, not referring to 134A. Freeze 12 has been around for quite awhile, probably 10 years or so. Google it and you'll find plenty of info on it.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok, so Freeze 12 is supposed to be another version of the R12 coolant. I get it now. From what I've read, you shouldn't have any problem adding this into your R12 system.


----------

